# General > Birdwatching >  Cuckoo

## veekay

Summer is on the way folks I heard the cuckoo at 0530 today. I was unbelievably happy isn't that ridiculous

----------


## Anji

It's not ridiculous at all!  I heard ours on May 7th last year and so am expecting to hear it again any day now.  And  believe me, it will make me happy.

----------


## Larkins

At last , Cuckoo calling 7pm last night Rumster Forrest.

----------


## Anji

Still waiting here in Greenland.  I've been working outside all day and so can't have missed it.

----------


## russkie

cuckoo in keiss, up near one of the farms

----------


## lee5243

Thre is one in Freswick area as been hearing it a few times  :Smile:

----------

